# Zeigt mal Eure Seerosen wie weit die schon sind ...



## Digicat (18. Mai 2022)

Servus

Um nicht in Willi (@Knipser) seinen Thread zu mißbrauchen, habe ich uns ein eigenes Thema aufgemacht ...

Bitte hier über den Fortschritt im Wachstum und der Blüten zu berichten.

Ich mach mal einen Anfang: Zustand von gerade eben
      

Das Handycap meiner Seerosen ist die Platz-Konkurrenz mit den Tannenwedel
Sieht man hier recht schön
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Bitte hier über den Fortschritt im Wachstum und der Blüten zu berichten.


Du bist gemein, dann komme ich ja frühestens auf Seite 10 dran, bis meine Blüten haben


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2022)

Anne ... meine haben doch auch noch keine Blüten   , aber auch andere Seerosen Liebhaber haben noch keine Blüten.

Kannst sie ja trotzdem zeigen 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Kannst sie ja trotzdem zeigen


Gut, vielleicht gibts ja jemanden, bei dem es noch trauriger aussieht. (  @BumbleBee s sieht besser aus )


----------



## Marion412 (18. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Das Handycap meiner Seerosen ist die Platz-Konkurrenz mit den Tannenwedel
> Sieht man hier recht schön
> ...


Wahnsinn, was für Tannenwedel, bei mir Schaft es höchstens 1-2 Stengel über die Wasseroberfläche.

 
Den Ableger habe ich letztes Jahr von @Chelmon1/ Robert geschenkt bekommen. Hat im Teich überwintert und vor 5-6 Wochen ein grösseren Kübel bekommen und steht in der flachen Zone bei ca.60 cm. Ganz kleiner Trieb ist zu erkennen.
 
Steht am Grund in ca 1,70 m Tiefe, letztes Jahr über EBay Kleinanzeige 2 Ableger einer angeblichen Alba gekauft , beide in einen Kübel gepflanzt.
1Blüte und 1 Knospe über Wasser , aber auch schon 2 welke Blätter 
  
Rechts und links vom Schwimmbereich in ca.60cm Tiefe frei ausgepflanzt , bekommen immer Düngekegel in den Wurzelbereich , habe alle schon Knospen . Das ist auch der einzige Bereich wo Tannenwedel oder __ Wasserpest wachsen, vermute die naschen auch am Dünger


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2022)

@Marion412 , aber Deine Seerose sieht doch 100 x besser aus als meine


----------



## Marion412 (18. Mai 2022)

@jolantha , wir warten einfach mal ein paar Wochen , bin mir sicher du holst auf, spätestens wenn der Seerosenkäfer zugeschlagen hat   der kam bisher jedes Jahr


----------



## Knipser (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde/innen!
      Bei Pöstlingberg geht jetzt die Post ab.
  Atraction lässt sich noch etwas Zeit, hatte mit Heute gerechnet, dann eben Morgen.
11:45 Uhr geschossen. Willi
Nachlieferung: mit der Macrokammera abgelichtet.
  12:00 Uhr


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> spätestens wenn der Seerosenkäfer zugeschlagen hat  der kam bisher jedes Jahr


Auch bei mir ist der __ Käfer nicht mehr weg zu bringen   , aber auf das Wachstum hat er keine Auswirkung. Einzig die befallenen Blätter schauen nicht schön aus.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## krallowa (18. Mai 2022)

Moin,

langsam wird es was:
 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn es nicht zum Thema passt, aber ich habe gerade dieses Bild von Helmut @Digicat hier gesehen:







Bei mir gab es auch immer Tannenwedel am Teich und sie hatten sich auch kräftig ausgebreitet. Jedoch sind Diese dann nach und nach verschwunden, inzwischen gibt es gar keine mehr. 

Weiß jemand welches Wasser die bevorzugen? Kann es sein dass die Tannenwedel eine andere Pflanze nicht in der Nachbarschaft mögen? Oder liegt es vielleicht an meinem Koibesatz?

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Du bist gemein, dann komme ich ja frühestens auf Seite 10 dran, bis meine Blüten haben


Keine Sorge meine kommen erst nach deinen. Es sei denn @feengarten  hat sie gut durch den Winter gebracht. Habe ja letztes Jahr fast alle Pflanzen abgegeben.


----------



## BumbleBee (18. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Gut, vielleicht gibts ja jemanden, bei dem es noch trauriger aussieht. (  @BumbleBee s sieht besser aus )
> Anhang anzeigen 259719



Made my day


----------



## feengarten (18. Mai 2022)

Na dann werde ich auch mal 
René sie kommen langsam auch die anderen sind gut durchgekommen


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Mai 2022)

Ich glaub, sie fängt an zu wollen.
Aber die Fadenalgen machen ihr wohl zu schaffen.


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2022)

Meine Seerosen sind noch nicht so weit, das Blattwerk auf der Süd Seite ist den Temperaturen im Teich ziemlich ordentlich.
Knospen sind noch nicht zu sehen,eigentlich noch viel zu früh.
Mitte Juni bis August wird ein Schuh draus.
 
Die Rosen auf der Nord Seite hängen hinter her, wie immer.
Alle Rosen haben Ton am Fuß bzw an den Wurzeln was für etliche Jahre reicht.
Rosen sind abhängig von Tiefe und Temperatur und a uf keinen Fall las ich mich verrückt machen.


----------



## Knipser (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
Im Moment meine Lieblings Seerose. (Pöstlingberg)
     
  Seerose Atraction noch sehr zurückhaltend,
keine Ahnung warum. 12:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2022)

Fantastisch Willi ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (19. Mai 2022)

Meine Madame __ Gonnere hat inzwischen schon fast die Oberfläche erobert.Bei der starken Sonne ist das eine gute Beschattung.Knospen habe ich noch nicht entdecken können.......


----------



## Kurt (19. Mai 2022)

Ohne Namen.


----------



## Marion412 (20. Mai 2022)

Meine Seerose , 3 Blüten und 2 neue Knospen


----------



## ComoElAgua (20. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Meine Seerose , 3 Blüten und 2 neue Knospen Anhang anzeigen 259899


Welche Sorte ist das? Tolles Farbenspiel!!!


----------



## Marion412 (20. Mai 2022)

ComoElAgua schrieb:


> Welche Sorte ist das? Tolles Farbenspiel!!!


Hallo Angelina,
ich habe letztes Jahr bei EKleinanzeigen 2 angebliche Rhizome einer Alba gekauft , habe ich beide in einen Kübel gepflanzt


----------



## Turbo (20. Mai 2022)

Da gibt es bei mir im Teich noch nicht viel zu sehen. 
Die ersten Blätter erreichten vor kurzem die Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Marion412 (21. Mai 2022)

Und neue Blüten haben sich geöffnet


----------



## Knipser (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
    Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
  11:00 Uhr
  12:00 Uhr
Seerose ( Atraction ) in 1 Stunde Öffnungstakt. Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
   
Heute Morgen. Willi


----------



## Biko (23. Mai 2022)

Bei mir müssen sie gerade gegen das Pfenningkraut kämpfen


----------



## janfo (23. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Bei mir müssen sie gerade gegen das Pfenningkraut kämpfen


Meinst du die __ Brunnenkresse die da so schön wuchert? Aufs Brot damit


----------



## Biko (23. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Meinst du die __ Brunnenkresse die da so schön wuchert? Aufs Brot damit


Bei mir wuchern
 
__ Pfennigkraut
 
__ Wasserminze und 

 
Sumpfiris. 
Aber leider keine Brunnenkresse. 

Die drei oben genannten haben aber meine Schafe und meine __ Schildkröten zum fressen gerne. Somit habe ich täglich Leckerlis parat.


----------



## janfo (23. Mai 2022)

Was du als __ Pfennigkraut bezeichnest sieht aus wie __ Brunnenkresse 


Biko schrieb:


> Aber leider keine Brunnenkresse.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, jetzt schon


----------



## Biko (23. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Was du als __ Pfennigkraut bezeichnest sieht aus wie __ Brunnenkresse
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, jetzt schon


Also jetzt verunsichert du mich aber ein wenig. Habe das Grünzeug gerade mal zwischen den Fingern zerrieben und gerochen und danach auch ein wenig  gekostet . Pfui Deibel! Schmeckt nur bitter! 
Das kann niemals Brunnenkresse sein.


----------



## janfo (23. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Das kann niemals __ Brunnenkresse sein.


Aber __ Pfennigkraut blüht Gelb und sieht anders aus 

Irgendeine Art Kresse ist es bestimmt. Vielleicht schmeckt die Brunnenkresse aber auch in der Blüte nicht mehr so gut, muss nachher mal meine probieren


----------



## Biko (23. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Aber __ Pfennigkraut blüht Gelb und sieht anders aus
> 
> Irgendeine Art Kresse ist es bestimmt. Vielleicht schmeckt die __ Brunnenkresse aber auch in der Blüte nicht mehr so gut, muss nachher mal meine probieren


Da hast du recht. Habe das auch gerade mal gegoogelt und mit einer App ausprobiert, die Pflanzen direkt aus dem Foto erkennen kann. Auch die sagt es wäre Brunnenkresse.
Nun gut, dann wuchert bei mir also Brunnenkresse. Und meine Schafe und meine __ Schildkröten lieben offensichtlich Brunnenkresse.   
Danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe das seit Jahren falsch bezeichnet.


----------



## troll20 (23. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe das seit Jahren falsch bezeichnet.


Kein Wunder das sie jetzt 


Biko schrieb:


> nur bitter


schmecken


----------



## Biko (23. Mai 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das sie jetzt
> 
> schmecken


Jaja, auch Pflanzen haben Gefühle!


----------



## Kurt (24. Mai 2022)

Seerose im Gewitter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2022)

heute von Jakobsweg zurückgekommen und bis auf die letztes Jahr zerteilte "__ Joey Tomocik" und den 2jährigen Ableger von Roberts "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" haben alle anderen 8 Blüten auf  (muß morge mal Bildern machen wenn ich das "Unkraut" zwischen ihnen angeln muß - bin den südlichen __ Wasserschlauch letztes Jahr doch nicht ganz losgeworden - überall zwischen dem Seerosenlaub hängen wieder 20cm Triebe von dem Mist rum, der muß wech bevor er mir die Fische (demnächst wohl anstehende Brut der Rundschwanzmakropode - die halbwüchsigen Männchen die ich ab und an zu sehen bekomme sind schon schwarz) wegfrißt

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2022)

Hi Peter,

Hippuris mag kühles, kalkhaltiges, eher hartes Wasser

bei mir kümmert er in der "weichen, sauren Brühe" auch schon seit jahrzenten rum  

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bin den südlichen Wasserschlauch letztes Jahr doch nicht ganz losgeworden - überall zwischen dem Seerosenlaub hängen wieder 20cm Triebe von dem Mist rum,


Der __ Wasserschlauch plagt mich auch zwischen den Seerosenblättern sehr .... nur der Wasserschlauch hat Bewacher. Da hängen gerne die Quappen drann, so daß ich den nicht entfernen kann ohne die Quappen auch zu "morden". Ein Dilemma ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Marion412 (25. Mai 2022)

Der SeerosenAbleger von @Chelmon1 wächst im Zeitlupentempo, hoffe das ist normal und ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen.
Heute mal einige Blätter von einer meiner Überlebenden Mummel abgemacht, sind total durchsichtig und schlapp


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2022)

Wird schon werden. Geduld ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Der SeerosenAbleger von @Chelmon1 wächst im Zeitlupentempo, hoffe das ist normal und ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen.


Hi Marion,

ja, das ist scheinbar normal bei den Adventivpflänzchen. Meine fing (hatte sie von Robert ja im Spätherbst 2020 bekommen) erst letzten Mai an wirklich Wurzeln und Laub im Tontopf auszubilden in dem sie nun seit Oktober 2021 in den großen Teich zum überwintern kam. Viel hatte sie bisher auch noch nicht zugelegt, erst in den letzten 2 Wochen gings wieder los mit Wachstum - meine Vermutung ist daher das da vermutlich auch schon eine tropische Art mit eingekreuzt ist da sie scheinbar recht wärmebedüftig und ja auch vivipar ist (scheinbar könnte Latour-Marliac schon vor 120 Jahren das gelungen sein was den Amerikanern Strawn/Slocum schon in den 1980ern und den Asiaten erst um 2000   kreuzungsmäßig gelang __ HxT-Seerosen zu schaffen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2022)

8. "Chromatella"
7. "__ Rosennymphe"
6-5 "Rosennymphe" (frische und alte Blüte)
4. "__ Norma Gedye" (gestern Abend war sie noch auf, nun verblüht)
3. "__ Meteor" (am aufgehen)
2. "Rosea" - neben der "Norma Gedye" und der zerstückelten "HxT "__ Joey Tomocik" nebenan die 3. nach der letztjährigen Generalüberholung noch in der Tiefenzone verbleibene Seerose

1. die nackige Marliac "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" im Gießwasserbottich (die hat darin den Winter überlebt und sucht wieder nach Interessenten)


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Mai 2022)

Bei mir gibt es bis jetzt nur Blätter von der Colonel und die __ Rosennymphe hat die erste sichtbare Blütenknospe am Start. Aber die Blüten kommen sicher noch.


----------



## Kurt (30. Mai 2022)

Auch die Weisse blüht und die Mummel tut langsam auf


----------



## Muckeltnadine (31. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich eure Seerosen sehe, dann werde ich etwas neidisch. Ich schiebe es aber darauf, dass hier im Norden das Wetter “bescheiden“ ist. Bei mir sind bisher nur Blätter an die Oberfläche gekommen. Ich erwarte jeden Tag eine Blüte.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2022)

Servus Nadine

Auch bei mir sind noch keine Blüten zu sehen, nicht mal Knospen sehe ich.
Kann nur auf den Sommer hoffen mit einer langen durchgehenden Sonnenphase.

Das Teichwasser bekommt endlich mehr Wärme
Die Seerosen bekommen mehr Sonnenstunden ab
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Mai 2022)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Ich erwarte jeden Tag eine Blüte.


Ich auch, Nadine.
Bei mir sind jetzt zwei Knospen vom Colonel und eine von der __ Rosennymphe oben.- Endlich!

Ich bin auch ein bisschen neidisch auf die vielen Frühblüherbesitzer, die teilweise in klimatisch wesentlich ungünstigeren Gegenden wohnen als wir. Aber die gießen wahrscheinlich mehr oder so.


----------



## Turbochris (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
wollte auch mal ein Foto meiner großen posten...
Es müsste eine Anna Epple sein, die ich vor ein paar Jahren geschenkt bekommen habe. 
Seit einer Woche blüht sie. Sie wird nun bis Ende September permanent mindestens 25 Blüten tragen.
Sie ist außerdem sehr wüchsig. Ein korkengroßes Stück, das letztes Frühjahr abgebrochen war, habe ich damals eingepflanzt. Jetzt sind schon 9 Knospen oben! Ich finde immer wieder nach dem Düngen kleine, abgebrochene Wurzelstücke, die mit einigen kleinen Blättern an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen. Wenn ich sie einpflanze habe ich im nächsten Jahr eine schöne große neue Seerose, die ich dann verschenke...

Meine Alba hat eine Blüte offen und die nächsten beiden Knospen sind auch schon da , die Candida wird wohl morgen die ersten beiden Blüten öffnen. Auf Blüten der erst jetzt im Frühjahr tiefer gesetzten Teichmummel warte ich noch. Und meine kleine andere, die ich vorletztes Jahr geschenkt bekommen habe, habe ich noch nicht bestimmt. Sie ist voller Knospen und wird auch in den nächsten Tagen zu blühen beginnen...

Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Muckeltnadine (1. Juni 2022)

Das sind unsere Seerosen… alle erst 1-2 Jahre alt und sehr zurückhaltend . Fragt mich bitte nicht wie sie heißen - es waren alles Ableger von Bekannten.


----------



## DbSam (1. Juni 2022)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Fragt mich bitte nicht wie sie heißen - es waren alles Ableger von Bekannten.


 
Hmmm, na ja, also wenn es alles Bekannte waren, dann müsstest Du die Namen aber kennen ...
Oder etwa nicht?


*duckundweg*


VG Carsten


----------



## Deuned (1. Juni 2022)

Meine "Madamme __ Gonnere" hat es wohl im Moment zu kalt(Wassertemperatur 15 Grad)denn sie zeigt nun seit fast 2 Wochen drei Knospen,die auch schon etwas Farbe zeigen.Sie stehen aber still und mögen sich nicht öffnen.
Beobachtet ihr wetterbedingt auch solch ein Verhalten?Ich kenne es aus den letzten 20 Jahren so nicht.


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Juni 2022)

Die __ Rosennymphe blüht seit gestern und die Colonel A. J. Welsh hat drei Knospen oben, die sich hoffentlich bald mal öffnen.


----------



## Knipser (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
12:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Deuned (5. Juni 2022)

Nach über 2 Wochen im Knospenzustand hat es sich meine "Madame __ Gonnere" zu Pfingsten doch noch überlegt und entschlossen,sich zu entfalten:


----------



## Knipser (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
Seerosen (Atraction+Pöstlingberg) im Filtergraben. 12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Juni 2022)

So.
Jetzt blühen beide.


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2022)

Servus

Die Hermine hat endlich zu blühen begonnen ...

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Opa Graskop (6. Juni 2022)

Meine "Für 20 Euro beim Holländer gekauft" zeigt die erste Knospe.


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Juni 2022)

Und heute ist sie aufgeblüht
 
Zum Größenvergleich hab ich extra ne Fliege rechts daneben gesetzt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Juni 2022)

Wenn sie fast verblüht ist wird die Colonel A.J.Welsh innen dottergelb.
Das ist bei den bisherigen Fotos nicht so gut erkennbar gewesen.


----------



## Knipser (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
  Atraction.
  Pöstlingberg.
12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## feengarten (12. Juni 2022)

Heute habe ich am Teich auch Seerosenblüten entdeckt


----------



## Knipser (13. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
    12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (13. Juni 2022)

Da will eine hoch hinaus


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2022)

So sehen meine aus


----------



## Knipser (15. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> So sehen meine aus


Blätter haste ja schon, toll. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2022)

Ja wiklich? na ich weiss nicht da sind schon welche bei die hab ich zwei jahre.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2022)

Hi Ralle,

ein zu kleines Pflanzbehältnis und wohl auch zu mageres Pflanzsubstrat (Seerosen lieben lehmiges, weiches Pflanzsubstrat) würde ich sagen. Eventuell ist dazu auch das Wasser für die Seerosensorte zu tief

MfG Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Juni 2022)

Tiefe ist 1,15 ca ich hab 20x20 cm Körbe gut ich hab da jetzt nur aquarium Kies drin. Da mir halt schon viele gesagt haben ich soll bloß keine Erde oder so nehemen oder Lehm da würden die Werte total ausser Kontrolle geraten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2022)

Hi Ralle,

Sand-Lehmgemische sind für Seerosen unverzichtbar da sie von Natur aus nur im Bodenschlamm wurzeln und daraus die Nährstoffe beziehen - aus der freien Wassersäule wie feinblättrige Unterwasserpflanzen, Schwimmpflanzen oder Algen beziehen sie kaum etwas da die kräftigen Wurzeln darauf net ausgerichtet sind. Lehm im Boden begünstigt durch seine Inhaltsstoffe die Nährstoffaufnahme von im Boden wurzelnden Pflanzen ohne selbst zu düngen. Lehm aus tieferen Schichten belastet Wasser auch net mit Nährstoffen da ja kaum organische Reste enthaltend (trübt halt nur etwas wenn er durch gründelnde Fische aufgewirbelt wird  .) Pflanzkörbe von 20cm x 20cm x 10cm sind für alle Seerosen zu klein, sie sollten schon für kleinwüchsige Seerosen 40cm x 30cm x 20cm nicht unterschreiten, bei großwüchsigen Seerosensorten noch größer sein. Nur starkwüchige Seerosensorten mögen/vertragen Tiefen von 1m, die meißten Seerosensorten  bevorzugen Tiefen um 60-70cm. Kleinwüchige Seerosensorten  sogar nur um -40cm. Daher wäre es gut zu wissen was Du da für eine Sorte eingesetzt hattest

MfG Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Juni 2022)

Lehm hab ich leider nicht im Garten..

Marliacea alba, teichrose ist eine Schwimm Pflanze gelbe kleine Knospen, __ zwergseerose auch schlimm Pflanze weiss aber jetzt nicht ob das die noch alle sind da im Winter die ein oder kaputt war und halt auch neue gekauft habe. 

Kann ich die denn jetzt noch hoch setzen oder soll ich lieber bis nächstes Jahr warten?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2022)

Hi Ralle,

zur Not kann man auch Erde von Maulwurfshaufen zum beimischen nehmen. Die ist auch net mehr sooo nährstoffreich wie die obersten 20cm Boden

wenn die Seerose zumindest aus nem Baumarkt, Gartencenter ect. stammte und net >20€ gekostet hatte wirds eine eher starkwüchige Marliac-Seerose sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (16. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Lehm hab ich leider nicht im Garten..
> 
> Marliacea alba, teichrose ist eine Schwimm Pflanze gelbe kleine Knospen, __ zwergseerose auch schlimm Pflanze weiss aber jetzt nicht ob das die noch alle sind da im Winter die ein oder kaputt war und halt auch neue gekauft habe.
> 
> Kann ich die denn jetzt noch hoch setzen oder soll ich lieber bis nächstes Jahr warten?


Gibt aber Lehm/Tonkugeln zukaufen im Fischhandel. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Juni 2022)

Ja die sind aus dem baumarkt und aus dem Internet Shop da wir bei uns nicht so gut ausgestattet sind im Teich und aquarium Bereich


----------



## Knipser (16. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Gibt aber Lehm/Tonkugeln zukaufen im Fischhandel. Willi


Solange die es noch gibt, immer - nur aufpassen es gibt sie für Niedrig u. Tiefwasser. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Juni 2022)

Also ich habe da jetzt nicht so wiklich was gefunden an Kugeln nur pulver zeug


----------



## Ls650tine (17. Juni 2022)

Die weiße Rose ist vom Discounter, eine Alba. Wie die pinkfarbene Rose heißt weiß ich nicht mehr, muss mal meine alten Beiträge durchschauen ;-) 
Beide haben sich von 1,00 m Tiefe hochgekämpft. 

LG Tine


----------



## Whyatt (17. Juni 2022)

Anna Epple


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
    Filtergraben
  Atraction   Pöstlingberg
16:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Juni 2022)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Die weiße Rose ist vom Discounter, eine Alba. Wie die pinkfarbene Rose heißt weiß ich nicht mehr, muss mal meine alten Beiträge durchschauen ;-)
> Beide haben sich von 1,00 m Tiefe hochgekämpft.
> 
> LG Tine


Ich denke das geht auch dauert halt nur dann etwas länger als wenn man sie oben weiter hinstellt


----------



## Knipser (17. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich denke das geht auch dauert halt nur dann etwas länger als wenn man sie oben weiter hinstellt


Ein Foto dabei wäre nicht schlecht. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Juni 2022)

Erste Bild dieses Jahr, zweite letztes jahr bei gleicher Tiefe und auch ohne Lehm oder so einfach nur Kies.


----------



## Appie01 (17. Juni 2022)

Das ist ein Bild von Gestern, kann nicht lange mehr dauern


----------



## Appie01 (18. Juni 2022)




----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Juni 2022)

so sehen meine heute aus.


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Juni 2022)

Ich seh hier grade soviel Bilder wo ihr die seerosen alle nebeneinander stehen habt. Ich hab mal gehört/ das sich die Blätter nicht berühren dürfen  das stimmt. Wohl nicht oder


----------



## Appie01 (19. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich seh hier grade soviel Bilder wo ihr die seerosen alle nebeneinander stehen habt. Ich hab mal gehört/ das sich die Blätter nicht berühren dürfen  das stimmt. Wohl nicht oder


Also bei mir hat es damit zu tun das ich noch nicht so weit bin das ich mich um die Pflanzen kümmere  Meine zuschneiden überflüssige weg schneiden usw. Habe auch schon paar Braune blättern usw..

Es ist schön das die Fischlein sich verstecken können aber nächstes Jahr wird ich es reduzieren, zumindest nicht über ein ander. Anderseits es its Natur und weiss auch nicht ob man da ständig eingreiffen soll


----------



## Deuned (19. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich seh hier grade soviel Bilder wo ihr die seerosen alle nebeneinander stehen habt. Ich hab mal gehört/ das sich die Blätter nicht berühren dürfen  das stimmt. Wohl nicht oder


Meine Madame __ Gonnere schickt so viele Blätter an die Oberfläche,dass sie nicht nur nebeneinander,sondern sogar übereinander wachsen.
So entsteht eine regelrechte Seerosenblattinsel,auf der vor Jahren sogar der __ Fischreiher gelandet ist und stundenlang nach Beute Ausschau hielt.


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Juni 2022)

Ja geanu in der Natur ist das doch auch so das sie neben und auf einander liegen.. Letzten hab ich eine Wasser Straße oder wie man das nennt gesehn da waren am Ufer auf Rosen neben einander... 

Und ausser dem bietet es denn Fischen auch Schutz wenn die dicht sind


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2022)

hallo, 
so sieht's bei mir jetzt aus.
LG
Goldkäferchen

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Juni 2022

und noch ein paar...


----------



## Knipser (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
Traumwetter für Seerosen. Polfilteraufnahmen von meinen Filtergrabenseerosen. 14:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2022)

Hi Ralle,

nebeneinander sitzen macht verschiedenen Seerosensorten net wirklich was aus - außer halt wenn eine Seerose Krankheitserreger wie z.B. Wurzelfäule hat die dann wesentlich leichter auf die Nachbarn überspringen kann (bei mir sind letztes Jahr bei der herbstlichen Generalüberholung  ja 8 Seerosen entfernt worden da da Laub der vorher 18 Seerosen im Teich rund die Hälfte der Teichfläche mit Laub überdeckten)

das "Blätter aus dem Wasser heben" zeigt bei Seerosen an das die Wassertiefe für die Art/Sorte nicht/nicht mehr ausreichend ist - die Rhizomklumpen wachsen im laufe der Zeit ja auch nach oben sodas der Abstand Wasseroberfläche - Vegetationspunkte immer geringer wird (meine vor 12 Jahren mal in -90cm gesetzte "__ Conquerer" war bis letzten Herbst bei Rauswurf auf nur noch -50cm hochgewachsen

oben Rolands gelbe "Colonel A. J. Welsh" z.B. ist eine der ganz wenigen sehr wuchsstarken Seerosen für tiefe Teiche (für Pflanztiefen um -150cm) oder auch Willis Seerosen im Filtergraben sind wüchsige, alte Marliac-Sorten die eigentlich in warmen Lagen wie dem Ruhrpott auch deutlich tiefer sitzen (um -80cm - -100cm) sollten. Den Seerosensorten selbst macht das zwar nicht wirklich was aus da die meißten "impotent" sind und auf Insektenbesuche an verstecken Blüten verzichten können aber irgendwann verschwinden dann halt die Blüten auch für Betrachter unter Blattmassen

MfG Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (22. Juni 2022)

Achso OK... 

Aber wie gesagt hab bis jetzt noch keine Lehm Kugeln oder der gleichen gesehn. 

Aber was ich schon echt krass finde bei denn Rosen für 15-20 euro aus dem baumarkt gibt's keine Lehm Kugeln dabei aber bei den die es mal bei aldi gibt da gibt's gleich eine ganze tüte mit bei und Erde und Dünger und pflanzschale  und das für 2,99 und Teilweise sind die sogar noch besser und schneller im wachsen..


----------



## Knipser (23. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Achso OK...
> 
> Aber wie gesagt hab bis jetzt noch keine Lehm Kugeln oder der gleichen gesehn.
> 
> Aber was ich schon echt krass finde bei denn Rosen für 15-20 euro aus dem baumarkt gibt's keine Lehm Kugeln dabei aber bei den die es mal bei aldi gibt da gibt's gleich eine ganze tüte mit bei und Erde und Dünger und pflanzschale  und das für 2,99 und Teilweise sind die sogar noch besser und schneller im wachsen..


Schau im I-Net, da gibbet massenhaft Lehm/Ton Kugeln. Willi


----------



## krallowa (23. Juni 2022)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Ableger einer schönen kräftigen dunkelroten Seerose, hat jemand etwas über?
Porto und andere Kosten würde ich übernehmen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2022)

. Ich habe eine 'Black Prinzess', die tut sich im Augenblick sehr schwer und hat noch nicht geblüht.
Ich nehme an sie braucht jedes Jahr einen Duengekegel.
Hier mal das Edikett und der Anbieter vielleicht hast du Glück kannst sie von dort beziehen.
  
Sie geht ca bis zum Frosch, den ich extra als Grenze positioniert habe,  
Denke aber das ist ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## Ralle83 (24. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Schau im I-Net, da gibbet massenhaft Lehm/Ton Kugeln. Willi


Hab ich ja schon gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja schon gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden


Schau bei eBay nach Lehmpulver, da kannst Du 1-25kg Säcke kaufen - 25kg Sack 24€. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (26. Juni 2022)

OK ja werde ich machen. Danke


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> OK ja werde ich machen. Danke


Bitte. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (26. Juni 2022)

Man kann auch Katzenstreu nehmen, das Klumpenstreu. Nur darauf achten das es nicht parfümiert ist. Ich kaufe es bei Edeka , die billigste Marke Gut & Günstig 10 kg 4,19€ .
Wäre die einfachste Variante


----------



## feengarten (26. Juni 2022)

Leider nicht meine Seerosen wollte euch nur mal Bilder aus dem botanischen Garten zeigen


----------



## Ralle83 (27. Juni 2022)

Wie macht ihr das das die seerosen nicht ständig hoch kommen?? So das sie Korb bleiben meine schwimmen immer mal wieder hoch


----------



## samorai (27. Juni 2022)

Berufsgeheimnis


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2022)

Hi Ralle,

deswegen ja auch größere Pflanzkörbe verwenden wo genug Substrat als Gegengewicht vorhanden ist - so ein 20cm Körbchen mit Erde oder Aquarienkies - da hält ne "winterharte" Seerose eh net gut drin weils Rhizom  Auftrieb hat und sich die eigentlichen Wurzeln da dann leicht herausziehen - hält ne Seerose net lange unten wenn sie größer wird 

flachen Stein aufs Rhizom legen (aber den Triebkopf natürlich freilassen)

festbinden (geht bei Gitterkörben ja da ein paar Paketkordel durchzufriemeln)

Hasendraht oben drüben besfestigen

mit VA-Drahtbügeln feststecken

ect.

MfG Frank


----------



## Ralle83 (28. Juni 2022)

OK ja gut. letztes Jahr hatte ich die meisten ja einfach in Filz eingewilligt und ein Stein drum gemacht.. Ja muss mal schauen ob ich noch größere habe. Mal schauen wie ich das dann mache.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Heute habe 2 neue Blüten entdeckt ...
Eine Gelbe (im Zyperngras) und eine Rosaartige (Nähe der Katze).
 
Insgesamt sind da 5 verschiedene Seerosen zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
    Zur Zeit lässt die Blühwilligkeit hier im Filtergraben
etwas nach, weil der __ Blutweiderich "bis 1,5m hoch" ringsum alles beschattet - Blätter kriegen lange Hälse und müssen zum Teil
ausgelichtet werden. 14:00 geschossen. Willi
  2 kleine Seefrösche die sich hier im Bild sehr gut tarnen.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2022)

Servus

Habe mir heute gedacht machst wieder einmal Fotos unserer Seerosen ...

Eine Gelbe ganz im Dickgicht versteckt
 

Eine "Pinkene"
 

Das könnte eine "Walter Pagels" sein
 

Und noch die "Hermine"
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (30. Juni 2022)

Seitdem ich vor einem Monat 50ml Fe in meinen Teich geschüttet habe, wächst meine Lilie (bzw. alle meine Wasserpflanzen) besser als davor. Liegt wohl daran das entweder überhaupt kein Fe früher da war oder nur sehr sehr wenig. Fotos kommen später, die kann ich erst später machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2022)

Bilder von gestern kurz vor 19.00, sie warten wohl noch aufs Sandmännchen

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (3. Juli 2022)

Da habe ich auch was:
 
Auf den Blüten ist gerade eine Schwebfliegeninvasion. Der Teich ist jetzt schon wieder voller Kiefernnadeln...


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo @Anja W.!
Spülen mit dem Gartenschlauch zum Skimmer , anders wird es schwer.


----------



## Anja W. (3. Juli 2022)

Welchen Skimmer? 
 

Aber irgendwann ist an der Stelle auch ein  Teich mit Skimmer


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2022)

Welchen Teich? 
Diese zwei mit Seerosen bestückten Krater.


----------



## Anja W. (3. Juli 2022)

Richtig, der geerbte Bombentrichter, den mein Vater vor über 40 Jahren angelegt hat. Dann gibt es noch zugewachsenen Folienteich (auch Krater), den meine Mutter und ich kurz danach als Gegenstück gebaut haben. Wir sind noch dabei, das dazugehörende Ferienhaus zu renovieren und dann gibt es einen neuenTeich. 
Bis dahin lese ich mich durchs Forum und plane


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2022)

Ja das kann ich gut verstehen, ich habe auch erst das Haus gebaut und dann erst kam dass drumherum. 
Und angefangen habe ich irgendwann in den 90 ziger mit einem 300 l Teich und 4 Karauschen. 
Alles gut.


----------



## Turbo (3. Juli 2022)

Zurzeit blüht nur noch eine Seerose.


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2022)

Seerosen wollen auf gar keinen Fall Wasser von oben. 
Aber soweit scheint der Sprengler nicht zu reichen.


----------



## Turbo (3. Juli 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Seerosen wollen auf gar keinen Fall Wasser von oben.
> Aber soweit scheint der Sprengler nicht zu reichen.


Da müssen sie durch.   
Wenn es passt ist gut und sonst auch.


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2022)

Hmm, also meine Seerosen schließen sich sofort wenn der Sprenger etwas über den Teich fährt.


----------



## Turbo (3. Juli 2022)

Habe vor kurzem einige winzige, vor sich hinkümmernde Seerosenkörbe zusammengelegt in grössere Körbe.
Das ist lange liegengeblieben.
Bin da aber noch nicht fertig. Jetzt lasse ich sie einfach mal in Ruhe stehen
Nächst Frühling oder Sommer dann der Rest.
Dann werden die Seerosen beim neuen Springbrunnen vermutlich in einen grossen Korb ins Tiefe Wasser versetzt.


----------



## Ralle83 (5. Juli 2022)

Wäre das was für die seerosen?








						Seerosenerde mit Blaulehm, 10 Liter online kaufen bei Gärtner Pötschke
					

Seerosenerde mit Blaulehm, 10 Liter - Lelite ist durch Velda speziell zusammengestellt worden, damit Ihre Seerosen am besten zum Blüten kommen. Lelite enthält die wichtigsten Baustoffe für ein optimal




					www.poetschke.de
				











						Nymulat Lehm Substrat für alle Seerosen, 19,90 €
					

Nymulat Spezial Seerosen Tonsubstrat  10kg endlich wieder in ausreichenden mengen Lieferbar   Der Nährboden für Seerosen und blühende Teichpflanzen Stellt l




					teich24.com


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2022)

Hab das gerade mal getestet, Sprenger angestellt, und über den Teich geleitet 
  alle Blüten sind zugegangen . Wußte ich auch noch nicht, daß sie das nicht mögen


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Juli 2022)

Meine Seerosen sind unzufrieden mit der Gesamtsituation. Seit 3 Wochen keine Knospen weit und breit, trotz Düngergabe im Frühjahr. Sie dienen nur noch als Frosch- und Schlangenfloß. Meine Vermutung, sie fühlen sich in den 3l Behältern nicht mehr wohl. Etwas tiefer müssten sie wohl auch....


----------



## Biko (7. Juli 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Seerosen wollen auf gar keinen Fall Wasser von oben


Nur, wenn es darüber fliegt 

PS: meine Seerosen stehen seit 10 Jahren nur in grobem Schotter ohne jegliches Substrat. Gedüngt habe ich auch noch nie. 
Scheint ein genügsames Exemplar zu sein


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
hier mal wieder Bilder von meinen Seerosen. Der __ Zünsler hat sich leider auch wieder eingefunden.
   

Mich würde auch mal interessiere, was aus den Ablegern, die ich verschickt hatte, geworden ist.


----------



## Knipser (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
   
  16:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (24. Juli 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interessiere, was aus den Ablegern, die ich verschickt hatte, geworden ist.


Hallo Robert ,
deinem Ableger geht es prächtig, steht im flachen Wasser und schiebt ein Blatt nach dem anderen.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ihr habt ja alle wunderschöne Seerosen! Bei mir gibt es ne bunte Mischung. Ableger von Freunden von vor 20 Jahren, dann die Discounter-Seerosen jährlich zum Muttertag, dann eine dunkle (nicht die black princess,sondern die andere, deren Namen ich vergessen habe), und ein paar sehr edle Sorten, die mir ein sehr lieber Forianer geschickt hat. 


Noch nicht alle in Blüte, das streckt sich von Mai bis September. 

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Start in die Woche!

Lg Ina

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 24. Juli 2022

Und noch welche


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2022)

Ich habe meine Seerosenkisten erst im Mai wieder neu gerichtet, und die über den Rand hinausgewachsenen Rhizome auf einen neuen Weg schräg durch die Kiste geschickt. So hatte ich erst drei Blüten zu bewundern, hier mal eine von der Madame Wilfron de __ Gonnere. Wenn man eine recht schlammreiche Zone in nicht zu großer tiefe hat (ich leider nicht), dann ist diese ein Traum. Darum hier mal ein Bild vom Teich meiner Eltern, die hatten schon mehr als 10 Blüten.


----------



## Biko (29. Juli 2022)

Das sind ja allesamt wunderschöne Exemplare dabei! Tolle Seerosen habt ihr da.

Bei mir muss die Seerose mit der __ Brunnenkresse um den Platz an der Sonne konkurrieren und sich auch hin und wieder von den Fischen an knabbern lassen. Substrat gibt es auch keines und sie wurzelt nur in sehr grobem Rollschotter  
Ist offensichtlich ein sehr genügsames Exemplar vom Discounter
Trotzdem verwöhnt  sie mich von Mai bis September mit schönen Blüten und die Koi lieben den Schatten unter den Blättern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2022)

Hi Robert,

meiner sitzt noch im Topf. Da nun aber rund 1/2m Wasser im Teich fehlt und sie "trocken fällt" wird sie die Tage in die Tiefenzone umgesetzt. Zumal sie sich auch ordentlich mit der "__ Meteor" verwickelt hat 

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (29. Juli 2022)

Ist interessant zu beobachten, wie sich das umpflanzen in grössere Körbe und zusammenlegen verschiedener kümmernder Seerosen auswirkt. 
Habe das etwas (zu)lange hinausgeschoben. 
Viel mehr Blattmasse. Vielleicht auch mehr Blüten. 
Bin gespannt, wie sich das Gesamtbild nächstes Jahr zeigt, wenn die restlichen Seerosen umgepflanzt sind und sich alle vom Stress erholt haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2022)

Hi Patrik,

ist ja auch kein Wunder. Da können dann mehr Wurzeln ausgebildet werden und die "Futteraufnahme" wird dadurch besser  

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (29. Juli 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Patrik,
> 
> ist ja auch kein Wunder. Da können dann mehr Wurzeln ausgebildet werden und die "Futteraufnahme" wird dadurch besser
> 
> MfG Frank


Salü Frank 
Weiss ich doch. Aber ein Gartenteich ist solch ein wunderbares Beispiel, das nicht alles sofort erledigt werden muss.
Es funktioniert auch mit später oder nie.  
Die Natur wird es richten.


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Juli 2022)

So sehen meine jetzt aus trotz Lehm in den Kübeln.


----------



## Turbo (29. Juli 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> So sehen meine jetzt aus trotz Lehm in den Kübeln.


Nur nicht verzweifeln. Meine sind teilweise über zehnjährig.
Braucht alles seine Zeit.


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Juli 2022)

Ja aber letztes Jahr war die ein oder andere schon am blühen.. Aber nun egal meinen Fischen geht's eh grade nicht gut.. Da kommt es jetzt auch nicht drauf an ob die Rosen blühen oder nicht


----------



## Turbo (29. Juli 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Aber nun egal meinen Fischen geht's eh grade nicht gut.. Da kommt es jetzt auch nicht drauf an ob die Rosen blühen oder nicht


Viel Glück und Gesundheit mit deinen Fischen. Je weniger Wasser, je höher der Besatz und die Belastung im Teich, desto schwieriger ein langfristiges, gutes Gleichgewicht im Wasser zu erreichen. 
Schwankungen in der Qualität des Wassers, kann Stress und Krankheiten auslösen. 
Gute Technik in der richtigen Grösse nimmt einem da einiges ab. 
Solltest dir vielleicht Gedanken machen, ob der Mix, Wassermenge - Besatz - Technik stimmt, oder wo du ansetzen kannst.


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Juli 2022)

Ich hab da 3 300 liter Regen Tonnen der ist größer als mein alter und hab weniger Fische drin... Und eine grösser uv Lampe


----------



## Knipser (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo!    17:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Rhabanus (31. Juli 2022)

Moinsen. Paar aktuelle Bilder aus unserer "Seerosenbucht" ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2022)

ich glaub ich spinne,

was kommt den da nach 12 Jahren und 150+ Blüten plötzlich aus einer ehemaligen Blüte meiner "__ Joey Tomocik"

eine Roberts "Colonel A. J. Welsh" im Aussehen sehr identische Jungpflanze.

das könnte eventuell ein Hinweis sein das Kirk Strawns "Joey Tomocik" von der alten "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" Latour-Marliacs abstammen kann (die Elternsorten sind ja bis auf das eine davon ne tropische Sorte ist immer noch unbekannt)

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (4. Aug. 2022)

Hallo zusammen!

Heute ist die WHITE 1000 PETALS zum allerersten Mal aufgeblüht,nachdem die dicke Knospe sich 2 Wochen Zeit gelassenhat. Die PEACH GLOW hat schon ihre zweite Blüte. Noch eine weitere Blüte der __ ATTRACTION ist zu sehen, und die FUCHSIA POM POM hat ihre beiden Knospen noch immer nicht geöffnet, ich hoffe ich bekomme sie noch zu sehen. 

Fröhliches Schwitzen heute!

Lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (4. Aug. 2022)

Ich habe mal in meinen alten Beiträgen und Unterhaltungen nachgegraben und letztendlich doch alle Namen meiner Seerosen zusammen bekommen. Habe mal die besten Bilder beschriftet,falls jemand das irgendwie gebrauchen kann.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Aug. 2022

Hier mehr

Lg Ina


----------



## Chelmon1 (4. Aug. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich glaub ich spinne,
> 
> was kommt den da nach 12 Jahren und 150+ Blüten plötzlich aus einer ehemaligen Blüte meiner "__ Joey Tomocik"
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank,
zumindest deutet es auf eine verwandtschaftliche Beziehung hin.


----------



## Opa Graskop (4. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Ina, wie kriegst du denn auf 12m² so viele Seerosen unter?


----------



## ina1912 (4. Aug. 2022)

Es sind 10 verschiedene Sorten. Die __ zwergseerose nymphaea tetragona "pygmea rubra" steht im Miniteich im Vorgarten. Zwei kleine Körbe __ Marliacea Carnea im Pflanzenfilterteich. Im Fischteich stehen noch 1x M.Carnea, 2x __ Rosennymphe, 2x __ Attraction und die übrigen 6 sorten je 1x auf der ersten Stufe, jeweils in einem schwarzen Bau-Eimer, relativ dicht beieinander. Die Stufe liegt etwa in 45cm Tiefe, läuft etwa zu 2/3 rund um den Teich, das Stück hat dann insgesamt ca 7-8 Meter und ist zwischen 40 und 100cm breit.
Da passen noch ein paar Eimerchen hin.
Lg Ina


----------



## Marion412 (16. Aug. 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> Mich würde auch mal interessiere, was aus den Ablegern, die ich verschickt hatte, geworden ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262981


Hallo Robert,
war gerade im Teich um das ein oder andere verwelkte Blatt zu zupfen und sehe an deinem Ableger die 1. Knospe  
Denke in 1 oder 2 Tagen wird sie aufgehen , dann habe ich auch ein Foto für euch.


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Marion,
das freut mich! Bitte ein Foto einstellen wenn sie soweit ist. 
Meine hat wieder Ableger gebildet.


----------



## Daufi (16. Aug. 2022)

Huhu, 
unsere Verrecker Seerosen haben in unserer Bienentränke wenigstens mal ein paar Blüten bekommen... Muss morgen mal Wasser nachfüllen...


----------



## Marion412 (17. Aug. 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> das freut mich! Bitte ein Foto einstellen wenn sie soweit ist.
> Meine hat wieder Ableger gebildet.
> Anhang anzeigen 263721


Bin immer wieder begeistert von dem schönen Laub was deine Seerose hat, die riesigen Blätter und dieses kräftige Grün  
Jetzt habe ich doch ein Foto von der Knospe gemacht , da sieht man auch das sie jetzt nur noch kleineRe Blätter austreibt und das Grün viel blasser ist.


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Aug. 2022)

Sehr schön. Meine hatte im ersten Jahr auch diese gefleckten Blätter. Das ist jetzt ganz verschwunden und die Blätter sind durchgängig grün.


----------



## Deuned (17. Aug. 2022)

Meine "Madame __ Gonnere" ist in diesem Jahr sehr fleißig.Spitze waren 15 Blüten zu gleicher Zeit geöffnet.In diesem Jahr habe ich auch,Gott sei dank,keine Probleme mit dem __ Seerosenzünsler.
Der tolle Blattwuchs,ohne jegliche externe Düngung,bildet bei dem Sonnenschein einen fast perfekten Sonnenschirm!
Die kleine "WalterPagels" auf der rechten Seite tut sich im Moment sehr schwer.


----------



## Marion412 (18. Aug. 2022)

Letztes Jahr war es ganz schlimm mit dem __ Seerosenzünsler, aber dieses Jahr habe ich auch keine.


----------



## Marion412 (21. Aug. 2022)

Da ist sie, die 1.Blüte @Chelmon1
 
und da ich dann schon eh im Wasser stand,habe ich die noch anderen abgelichtet


----------



## Knipser (12. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
  Wer kann auch noch, ich weiß nicht ob das meine Letzte in diesem Jahr war?
15:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Teichmatze (12. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Meine Seerosen waren dieses Jahr sehr sparsam unterwegs.
Ich habe nur eine Blüte gesehen,für einige Tage war sie immer mal wieder da.
Jetzt sind die meisten Blätter schon vergammelt.
Evtl lag es daran,das ich alle diesen Frühling in neue Körbe gepflanzt habe?
Mal schauen wie das im nächsten Jahr ist.
Oder ist doch zuviel Strömung der Grund?
Naja,die Koi graben auch gut in dem Kies der Körbe herum,hab schon gedacht ob ich da mal grobes Kunststoffgitter drüber befestige.

Keine Ahnung ob die Seerosen da durch wachsen,die haben ja schon ganz unten Blätter und Knosben,die dann langsam nach oben wachsen.

Gruß Matthias

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Sep. 2022

P.S: Ich habe grobe Pflanzkörbe genommen und mit Fließ ausgekleidet.
Darin ist grober Mauerkies und oben drauf eine Schicht aus Flußkiesel,damit die Koi nicht zu einfach die Seerosen herauswühlen.

Evtl ist der Mauerkies auch zu scharfkanntig?
Dann tausche ich das im Herbst gegen Pflanzsubstrat.
Ich will aber wegen Algen etc keinen Düngerboden oder sowas.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Turbo (12. Sep. 2022)

Auch von mir eine Foto. Super Wetter bei uns. 
 
Die Seerosen haben das umpflanzen in grössere Körbe sehr gut weggesteckt. 
Nach jahrelangem vor sich her kümmern in diversen kleinen Pflanzkörben. 
Kann grosse Körbe wirklich empfehlen.
Etwas weniges an Algen hat es im Teich. 
Da wird sich das befolgen des Stromspar-Aufrufs bemerkbar machen. 
Die Pumpen laufen nur noch ab und zu.


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2022)

Meine "Hermine" ist noch fleißig am blühen ...

 
Bild ist von gestern, hat aber heute auch geblüht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (14. Sep. 2022)

Zeigt mal,wie weit die Seerosen NOCH sind,könnte man jetzt auch schreiben....

Trotz der kühlen Nächte zeigt sich meine "Walter Pagels" doch noch mal:


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2022)

Hermine

 


Deuned schrieb:


> Zeigt mal,wie weit die Seerosen NOCH sind,



Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (20. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!  Heute zu meinem Erstaunen - ob der Sommer doch nochmal zurück kommt? 14:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Sep. 2022)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
mein Colonel hat dieses Jahr geblüht und geblüht und geblüht und ist ziemlich gewachsen. Die __ Rosennymphe, die ich von Frank habe sieht man kaum noch. Sie hatte aber auch ein paar schöne Blüten.

Ich denke, da muss ich nächstes Jahr eingreifen.

  

Es sollen jetzt noch ein paar schöne Tage kommen. Dann könnten sich noch Blüten öffen.


----------



## Knipser (22. Sep. 2022)

Hallo!
    So ganz wollen die bei mir noch nicht aufgeben.
14:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Die __ Rosennymphe, die ich von Frank habe sieht man kaum noch. Sie hatte aber auch ein paar schöne Blüten.
> 
> Ich denke, da muss ich nächstes Jahr eingreifen.
> 
> ...


Hi Robert,

das glaube ich auch.  
für die sehr starkwüchsige "Colonel A.J.Welsh" müßte dein Teich eigentlich wasserflächenmäßig 3-4x so groß sein

ich bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich deinen Ableger nächstes Jahr in der Teichmitte versenke. Die von den 8 rausgeworfenen Seerosen letzten Herbst bedeckte Wasseroberfläche ist dieses Jahr von den 4 im Tiefenbereich verbliebenen 1:1 ersetzt worden. Wenn da nächstes Jahr der Colonel auch noch mitmischt ist der Teich in 2 Jahren wieder komplett mit Seerosenlaub zu

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2022)

OK. Is ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin. Danke Frank. Immer schön, wenn man einen guten Tipp bekommt.


----------

